
You are probably a felon. - asciilifeform
http://www.threefelonies.com/Youtoo/tabid/86/Default.aspx
======
ck2
Also clear examples of why you should never have a "friendly" conversation
with anyone in law enforcement for any reason. There are so many illogical
laws that are written against casual actions you would have no idea what
you've done, but the cop knows exactly what will work against you. Oh and they
are allowed to lie to you - you in return are not allowed to lie back.

People are often purposely charged with felonies so they can be negotiated
down to misdemeanors but even misdemeanors can carry surprising sentences if a
judge decides they don't like you.

------
maqr
"There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the
power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals,
one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes
impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-
abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of
laws that can neither be observed nor enforced nor objectively interpreted and
you create a nation of law-breakers."

------
atomicdog
Some of these are pretty stupid

>If your son is being investigated for drugs charges and you destroy the
evidence did you know that you might be considered a felon!?!?

No shit...

>If you create a website that links to extremist websites you may be
investigated as a terrorist!

:|

